# Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute, wir haben in unserem Vereinsgewässer Probleme mit der Verschlammung. Dadurch haben wir schon einiges an Tiefe verloren was den Teichrosen Möglichkeit gibt den fast den ganzen Teich zu zu wuchern. Siehe Foto - ist zwar vom Nachtangeln aber man kann das Elend sehen.
Jetzt haben wir von dieser Sache gehört: http://www.clean-pond.com/SchlammD.pdf

Jetzt mal die Frage hat jemand mit dieser Methode schon Erfahrung gesammelt?

Vielen Dank schon mal für alle die Antworten.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo, von dieser Methode hab ich noch nichts gehöhrt aber Tipps hätte ich eventuell ein paar. Habt ihr die Möglichkeit das Gewässer abzulassen oder kommt das von vorne herein nicht in frage?
mfg Kai


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hi,
ablassen und ausbaggern wäre technisch nicht das Problem, aber da wäre unser ganzes Geld weg. 
Außerdem ist dann immer die Frage wie sieht das aus ist der Schlamm eventuell belastet dann kommt noch die teure Entsorgung hinzu.
Weiterhin werden wir bei einer Ausbaggeraktion trotz Genehmigung sicherlich Probleme bzw etliche Auflagen bekommen da es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist.
Dazu kommt noch dass wir eigentlich sogar 5 Teiche entschlammen müssten.
Unser Verein besteht seit über 50 Jahren und das sind die ersten Gewässer des Vereins.
Ich habe eben mal eine Mail an den  Hersteller (der in der Pdf genannt ist) geschickt, evtl. hat der ja Referenzen an die man sich mal wenden kann.


----------



## cafabu (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

moin, moin,
das ließt sich ja ganz gut, aber wo bleibt der Schlamm? Ich bin kein Biologe und kein Chemiker, aber Schlamm ist ein Produkt aus Biomasse, der sich am Grund ablagert. Solange porduktive Biomasse vorhanden ist, zerstzt sich der Schlamm weiter. Zum Schluss bleibt dieser ganz feine fast schwebende Modder über. Und der muss irgendwann raus. Bei uns im Verein wird dann Wasser abgelassen, der Schlamm trocknet in der Zeit und dann wird ausgebaggert. Von einer Sauerstoffmetode haben wir noch nichts gehört.
Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass der Sauerstoff das ganz feine Sediment aufwirbelt und als Schwebstoff im Wasser belässt.
Bin aber kein Fachmann, habe nur simples Vereinswissen, wie wir unsere Teiche entschlammen. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein Fachmann aus dem Board. Würde mich dann auch interessieren.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Ok, das seh ich natürlich ein. Vieleicht ist es bei euch möglich die gewässer von der FFW entschlammen zu lassen. Bei uns hat dies immer sehr gut funktioniert, starke pumpe, b-schlauch, zwei mann am Rohr und rausspritzen den scheiß.
Wenn ihr seerosen efektiv entfernen wollt so hilft eine egge die von nen Traktor über den Grund gezogen wird. (stahlseil natürlich)
mfg


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Naja der Schlamm ist Biomasse der sich mangels Sauerstoff nicht oder nur langsam zersetzt.
Die Idee ist Sauerstoff einzubringen um diese Biomasse zum verrotten zu bringen.
Es bleiben Reste die sich als Sediment absetzen sollen.
Mein Bruder ist zwar Biologe - findet die Idee zwar spannend aber ist in einer völlig anderen Richtung unterwegs Bäume und so, kann somit dazu auch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## madmax9965 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo Jürgen,
haben bei uns bei  ein zwei Weihern das gleiche Problem. Ausbaggern währe da die Lösung und der Schlamm müßte entsorgt werden.Nicht ganz billig und darum wurde es bei uns noch nicht gemacht.In dem einen weiher wurden die Wasserpfanzen 2009 mal entfernt(gemäht) und das Schnittgut rausgefischt.3Monate danach sah es wieder aus wie davor.
Gruß Madmax


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Also ich finde die Sache sehr interessant - aber es wird auch viel Humbug angeboten.  
Aber wie gesagt - ich finde die Sache relativ logisch und wenn das funktioniert können wir alle Teiche machen für das Geld was sonst einer kostet (Eigenleistung vorausgestzt)


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Mal zum Nachdenken
Schlamm = Biomasse+Wasser+Feststoffe
Sauerstoff+Schlamm = Wasser+Festoffe+Nährstoffe
Nährstoffe+Wasser+Licht= ?

Ja sicher kann man so Schlamm abbauen aber wie lange hält das dann an.
Wie verhindert man das diese Mengen an Nährstoffe wieder in die Nahrungskette gelangen?
Algenblühte oder nachteilige O² und Ph-Wert Veränderungen könnten die Folge sein.
Die Nährstoffe müssen raus oder so eingelagert werden das sie für das Gewässer ungefährlich sind.
In der Natur werden die Nahrstoffe dann am Grund unschädlich ein oder abgelagert als ...Schlamm.

Aber es handelt sich ja um Teiche und die sind ja immer auch ablassbar.

Ist sicher nicht schlecht wenn es sich um keinere durchstömte Teiche handelt.
Aber sicher auch kein Allheilmittel.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Den Eintrag der Nährstoffe können wir nur minimal beeinflussen, und  ausbaggern ist finaziell nicht möglich


----------



## Skrxnch (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mal zum Nachdenken
> Schlamm = Biomasse+Wasser+Feststoffe
> Sauerstoff+Schlamm = Wasser+Festoffe+Nährstoffe
> Nährstoffe+Wasser+Licht= ?



Also ich hatte selbst mal mit einem vergleichbaren Verfahren zu tun, welches allerdings ohne Strom auskommt, und solche Projekte betreut.
Das entscheidende an der Sache ist dass durch Mikroben die Nährstoffe abgebaut werden und nicht aus dem Schlamm in Rücklösung in die wässrige Phase gehen.
(Was bei Bernds Zitat ja wohl gemeint ist.)

Bei der oben beschriebenen Clean-Pond Methode ist dies allerdings wohl nicht ganz so gegeben, durch die entstehende Strömung wird es wohl teilweise eine Rücklösung geben. Die dann allerdings auch wieder abgebaut wird.
Das kann man also wohl eher vernachlässigen.

Die Stromkosten sind übrigens immer noch ganz schön happig, finde ich. Aber darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein.
Der eindeutige Vorteil dieser Methode ist die Geschwindigkeit des Schlammabbaus. 
(Im zitierten Beispiel, individuell dürfte es da je nach Schlammzusammensetzung Variationen geben.)

Der Kasus Knacksus an diesen Verfahren ist einfach der, dass nur soviel Nährstoffe abgebaut werden können wie Mikroorganismen umsetzen können.
 Oft ist es so, dass wenn die Nährstoffe überwiegend aus der (konventionellen) Landwirtschaft eingetragen werden, dann auch Pestizide, etc dabei sein können, die diese Vorgänge wieder stören.

Und es gibt noch einen ganzen Haufen anderer Faktoren die Einfluss haben im Umfeld eines Gewässer wie Boden, Beschattung, Laubeintrag, Besatz, Wasservögel, etc....

Vereinfacht gesagt, das Verhältnis von Input zu Output muss also stimmen.

Aus dem Grund wurde bei meinen Projekten eigentlich immer auch dort angesetzt und ggf. Besatz- und Bepflanzungsvorschläge unterbreitet. Oft auch mit Reduzierung des Fischbestandes durch Abfischen einhergehend.

Und im Vorfeld schon so gründlich wie möglich ermittelt, ob so ein Projekt mit diesen Methoden überhaupt realisierbar ist.


----------



## schumi9 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo Jürgen W.aus T.,
laß Dir von denen die Preise sagen, dann legst Du es vielleicht schon beiseite. Man kann sich solch System anschaffen, gerade wenn es mehrere Gewässer zu behandeln gibt. Man sollte aber einige Sachen vorher ernsthaft durchdenken. Es braucht Strom am Wasser, die Schläuche sollte man von Anglern fernhalten, für den Kompressor brauchst auch nen Container oder irgendwas Abschließbares, an abgeschiedenen Standorten ist mit Diebstahl und Vandalismus zu rechnen.
Wenn nichts Sperriges im Schlamm steckt, ist eine Schlammpumpe selbst an sensiblen Standorten eine brauchbare Sache. Einziges Manko...es braucht Bedienpersonal dazu. Keine 20 Mann auf einmal, sondern je 2 Leute und das regelmäßig über den Pumpzeitraum. Ist leider nicht ganz einfach umzusetzen in einem Verein...
Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Das mit dem Eintrag von Sauerstoff auf dem Schlammboden durch verlegte porösse Schläuche ist schon möglich, ist aber Zeitindensiv.
Dabei werden am Teichboden poröse Schläuche in gewissen abständen verlegt und mit einem Kompressor Luftsauerstoff eingebracht. Durch die Anreicherung mit Sauerstoff können Bakterien den Schlamm abbauen.

Am besten ist aber eine Entlandung des Teiches.Der Schlamm ist allerdings ein ausgezeichneter Dünger für die Landwirtschaft (in meiner Gegend in Franken nehmen ihn die Bauern gerne und holen ihn auch selbst ab).

Das wichtigste an einem Teich ist das er mindestens alle 5 Jahre mal abgefischt wird und über den Winter trockengelegt wird.
Dabei kann er auch mit Brandkalk gestreut werden der ebenfalls den Abbau des Schlammes fördert.

*Schlamm besteht  80% aus Wasser!*
Bei einer Schlammhöhe von 40cm bleiben nach der Austrocknung des Teiches nur noch 8-10cm Schlamm übrig!


----------



## TJ. (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Also ich weis, dass bei seen um Stuttgart so verfahren angewand wurden auch in Dizingen ist der anlagensee durch kompressoren entschlammt wurden.

schau mal bei Google da findest du bestimmt irgendwo was.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Heidechopper (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Den Schlamm kann man, wenn der Teich genügend Gefälle zum Mönch hat, auch eleganter loswerden. Voraussetzung ist aber ein Mönch, der mit zwei Stauwänden funktioniert. An diesem muß das Einlaufsieb unten am Boden eingesetzt werden, so das das Ablaufwasser auch von unten weggezogen wird. Dabei nimmt der Wasserstrom immer einen kleinen Anteil des Schlammes mit, wobei allmählich (!) weiterer Schlamm nachrutscht. Im Laufe der Zeit, das kann ein oder zwei Jahre dauern wird dabei eine sehr große Schlammenge abgeführt. Und das ohne großen Aufwand.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

@ Heidechopper

Dieses Verfahren ist nicht erlaubt !!


----------



## charly151 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @ Heidechopper
> 
> Dieses Verfahren ist nicht erlaubt !!


 
@Gü.a.Pa
Wieso ist das eigentlich nicht erlaubt?

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Es ist verboten Schlamm in andere Gewässer zu verlagern, damit ist das Problem auch nur verlagert für den nächsten Teichbesitzer bzw in Fliessgewässern ist ein hoher Schlammanteil nicht für die Fische förderlich.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Servus.
Also irgendwie blicke ich nicht ganz durch. Wenn ich ausbaggere ist der Schlamm weg das ist mir klar, nur wo kommt der Schlamm hin bei den angeführten Methoden mit sauerstoff und Bakterien. Wenn ich keinen Ablauf habe kann sich der Schlamm (Abgestorbene Blätter Fischschei.... )und so weiter ja nicht in Luft auflösen.
MfG


----------



## BallerNacken (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Doch, eben genau das kann er. Die im Wasser vorhandenen Bakterien und Mikroorganismen können durch den erhöhten Sauerstoffeintrag mehr "Schlamm" verwerten. Somit verschwindet der dieser letztendlich. So habe ich es zumindest verstanden...


----------



## snofla (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

hier haste noch einen der das anbietet

http://www.drausy.de/index.php?gewaessersanierung


----------



## feko (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Sehr intressant das ganze.
Dem biologischen Prozess  etwas unter die arme zu greifen ist sicherlich ein guter Weg.
Vill kann man das ja mal im Aquarium simulieren----schlam rein,wasser ohne verwirbelung langsam auffüllen,und dann mit ner Membranpumpe den Schlamm belüften.

Mal was anderes,gibts normale Belüfter die mit Solarzellen angetrieben werden?
vg


----------



## madmax9965 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo zusammen,habe schon einen Beitrag zu dieser Frage geschrieben.Ich habe aber einen See der genau dieses Problem bzw. Anlage hat vergessen.Jetzt war in einer aktuellen Ausgabe von der Badischen Zeitung ein Bericht über diese Anlage drinn.Wenn ihr" Freiburg Waltershofener See " in Google eingebt bekommt ihr die ganzen Artikel zu dem See und der Anlage.
Gruß Madmax


----------



## Kisters (10. März 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo,

hier ein weiteres Mittel:

http://www.linn.eu/cms/images/stories/download/25_linn_s59.pdf

Habe ich zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, macht aber einen seriösen Eindruck:

http://www.linn.eu/cms/images/stories/download/25_linn_s59.pdf


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (18. März 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hi da bin ich mal wieder. Also wir haben einen Anbieter gefunden, aber das ist zwar günstiger als ausbaggern - leider aber noch zu teuer.
Was der Kollege Kisters da gelinkt hat wurde uns von einem Züchter empfohlen. Der Preis ist ein Witz gegenüber den anderen Methoden. Wenn wir sonst von etwa 17 Tsd pro Teich bei der Sauerstoffentschlammung reden - ein ausbaggern mindestens 10 Tsd mehr + den Ärger der Mitglieder weil sie da nicht Angeln können - reden wir jetzt von etwa 4 Tsd für alle 4 Teiche.

Wenn einer Erfahrung hat bitte posten.


----------



## schumi9 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo Jügen W. aus T.,
hab bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit der Fa. Söll, allerdings direkt, ohne Linn dazwischen.. Der Preis schreckt ab, weil es letztendlich auch nur Kalkgemische sind. Aber die Fa kann mehr ! Nicht einfach drauf los bestellen und dann vielleicht nicht zufrieden sein, nein, es geht hier wohl anders. Nimm Kontakt auf (mit Söll) und schildere Dein Anliegen. Dann laß eine Wasseranalyse machen von denen (Probe nimmst Du und dann zur Post) und dazu eine Anwendungsenpfehlung. 
Ob man nun tatsächlich den Bagger vermeiden kann, kommt sicher auf die Gegebenheiten drauf an. Erwartungshaltung ist irgendwie das Schlimmste. So teuer das Zeug auch ist, es macht Spaß wenn man unmittelbar nach der Anwendung schon Wirkung sieht. Ich würde selber mehr mit denen machen, bin aber als Gewässerwart eines Vereins bissel eingeschränkt, weil ja Besatz viel wichtiger ist als gesunde Gewässer...die anglerische Totdiskussion eben.
Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Skrxnch (22. März 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Wenn einer Erfahrung hat bitte posten.



Also ich werde nicht so recht schlau aus der Fa. Söll.
Das Angebot sieht gut aus, nur wir nirgendwo recht erklärt wie und warum das funktioniert/-ren soll.

Ich sagte ja schon in Beitrag 11, dass ich mit sowas mal zu tun hatte. Alles was von der Söll HP an Aussagen für mich herauszulesen ist, erinnert mich ganz stark an meinen damaligen "Provider". 

Fa. Söll gibt an 12 Jahre Erfahrung zu haben. Das erhärtet meinen Verdacht wiederum. 
Verwendetes Material, soweit ersichtlich und Preis ebenso.

Also bei der Fa. für die ich mal tätig war wurden 97 einige Festangestellte entlassen, bzw. umfunktioniert auf Provisionbasis (wenn sie es denn wollten) und kurze Zeit später sind auch sehr viele aus dem Vertrieb (Gebietsleiter/Regionalleiter/Wiederverkäufer) abgesprungen und haben eigene Firmen auf derselben Produktidee gegründet, bzw. sich denen angeschlossen. 

"Wir" waren damals zwar gewissermassen mal Marktführer, Konkurenten gabs aber auch davor schon. Und fast alle von diesen hatten irgendwie vor meiner Zeit auch mit meinem Hersteller zu tun.

Ich selbst hab mich dann auch Ende 98 von "meiner" Ausgangsfirma getrennt, (Name will ich bewusst nicht nennen. Einige wissen es sowieso und es ist eh klar was das sein könnte...)

Also wirklich gesetzt dem Fall das die Produkte von Fa. Söll quasi identisch mit denen von Fa. +++++++ sind, kann ich schumi9  zustimmen:

Die Produkte sind gut, aber gute Beratung ist sehr wichtig. Und für jedes Projekt individuell nötig.

Ich habe bewusst erstmal kurze Zeit abgewartet ob sich jemand anderes zum Thema äußert. Anscheinend nicht, kommt ja evtl. noch was|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wenn die Fa. wirklich 12 Jahre Erfahrung hat, dann müssten da doch irgendwelche weiteren, aussagekräftigen, Referenzen aufzutreiben sein.


----------



## asterix110011 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo,

kann man nicht den selben Effekt durch eine einfache Umwälzung des Wassers erzielen?? Tiefenwasser hoch pumpen und Sauerstoffreiches Oberflächenwasser nachlaufen lassen??


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hi nochmal, wir haben jetzt erst mal einen Versuch mit 150 KG gestartet.
1. Ergebnis - wie vorher gesagt der Schlamm steigt auf 
2. Der Schlamm an den behandelten Stellen scheint weniger zu werden.

Mehr kann man später sagen.

Auf jeden Fall ist unser Gewässer am Rand so stark verlandet das wir evtl auch Schlamm abpumpen werden.
Das heißt früh genug beginnen.

Weitere Ergebnisse folgen |wavey:


----------



## Skrxnch (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

150 KG, das erscheint mir nach dem Foto für eine Erstbehandlung wirklich arg viel.
*Wie groß ist das Gewässer denn eigentlich*, eventuell täusche ich mich ja auch. Bzw. habe den Beitrag aktuell nochmal rasch überflogen und dabei nix gefunden, bzw. überlesen über Größenangabe.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit lieber wenig aber oft dosieren mit meinem Zeug. Lass Dich nicht über den Tisch hauen, vielleicht brauchst gar nicht soviel|wavey:.

Der auftreibende Blähschlamm ist auf jeden Fall auch bei meinem Zeug ein Zeichen dass die Wirkung einsetzt. Kenne ich. Sieht erstmal nicht so toll aus, aber das wird dann.

Wies der Zufall will starte ich demnächst auch nochmal was an nem Privatsee mit meinen Restbeständen. Der hat zwar auch einige Seerosen im Randbereich, ist aber eher größer und tiefer. Ich stelle dann auch mal ein paar Fotos rein wenns passiert ist.

Gutes Gelingen!!!


----------



## Skrxnch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

@Themenstarter: Nochmal meine Frage an Dich, wie groß ist der See?

Dieses Teil hat 1,5-2 ha und ich hab ihm ca. 5,5 KG für eine Erstbehandlung spendiert und 5 Röhren. Die 6. ist noch in Arbeit.

Das ist schon enorm viel für eine Erstbehandlung auf die Größe bezogen, allerdings wird der See von stark eisenhaltigem Quellwasser gespeist, liegt inmitten von Feldern und jemand hat Gras-, bzw. Marmorkarpfen besetzt die unlängst zu 90% verreckt sind als das Wasser umgekippt ist.
Das Hornblatt wuchert wie bescheuert, obwohl die Sichttiefe kaum mehr als 1m beträgt. 1/3.-tel des Sees ist 8-10m tief, der Rest eher 5. Da gedeihet auch das Hornkraut gar prächtig.

Außerdem gibts nen Haufen Windbruch mit Totholz im Wasser und Unmassen Laubeintrag. Derzeit gibts einen einzigen Platz wo angeln vom Ufer überhaupt möglich ist, alles andere ist völlig von Laubbäumen überwuchert.

Nur damit die Besitzer möglichst bald eine Wirkung sehen und weil ich wegen der Entfernung nicht so oft hin kann hab ich dem See quasi erstmal das 3-fache spendiert. Nicht zuletzt auch weil da einige Zentner Marmorkarpfen verendet sind. Wären diese Probleme dort nicht gegeben, würden so um die 1 KG pro Hektar eigentlich genügen pro Behandlung.

Und auch das nur um die Röhren zu unterstützen, im Prinzip funzen die auch ohne das Pulvermittel. Beides zusammen halt besser.

Im nächsten Beitrag hänge ich das Bild mit den Röhren und dem Pulverzeugs an. Funzt hier irgendwie nicht in dem Beitrag.


----------



## Skrxnch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Produkt gut, naja zur Firma sag ich besser nix.
Wenn mans schon sieht...


----------



## Carsten2233 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Ich will das Thema mal wieder aufgreifen ich habe eine etwa 1000qm Grossen und 4m tiefen Naturteich der durch die vielen laubbäume und pflanzen Bewuchs recht verschlammt  ist allerdings ist es nicht möglich ihn abzulassen um ihn auszubauen jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach einer kostengünstigen Lösung die Sache etwas in den griff zu bekommen. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und man kann mir hier Tipps geben


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Schau mal hier :

www.soell-fischzucht.de

Auf SchlixX klicken!


----------



## Klinke (29. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Wir haben auch einen Weiher, ca. 70x30m der über viele viele Jahre arg verschlammt ist. Es geht in keinster Weise was mit ausbaggern o.ä. da man mit derlei Gerät gar nicht ran kommt. Der Weiher verlandet mehr oder weniger von der Einlaufseite her. In Urzeiten waren dort 4 Teiche wohl mal aneinander verbunden, von denen nur noch der unterste vorhanden ist. Den Rest hat sich die Natur zurück geholt (dieser Orkan mit russischem Namen Kyrill oder wie der hiess hat da ziemlich alles niedergewalzt und Bäume reingeworfen etc.). Da ist nur noch Schlamm und Schilf. ich bin mal mit der Wathose durch die flachen Bereiche unseres Gewässers gegangen in den Bereichen wo es möglich war. Standtiefe dort noch ca. 1,50m bei bestimmt 50cm Schlamm. Ab Mitte des Gewässers Richtung Auslauf (der nur oberirdisch liegt, kein Mönch) wird es dann tiefer, weil die Verlandung ja nur einseitig erfolgt. 
Nun meine schlaue Frage: was können wir da noch tun? Können wir überhaupt etwas tun ohne schweres Gerät (kriegt man bei der Lage dort definitiv nicht ran).
Bringt da dieses SchlixX evtl. noch was, oder ist das bei der Menge ohne Wirkung.


----------



## schumi9 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hei Klinke,

Deine Beschreibung klingt nach falscher Sparsamkeit über die letzten Jahre bzw. Jahrzehnte...und nun der typische Hilferuf wegen der teuren Technikkosten wenn man baggern wollte.
Wenn die Einlaufseite verlandet, dann wird das wohl ein versanden sein. Gegen Sandeintrag gibts keine chemischen Helferlein. Sandfang anlegen und jährlich leeren...ja ich weiß...die Kosten...
Liegen die umgeworfenen Bäume noch im Wasser ? Wenn ja...es wird keinen UmkehrKyrill geben der die wieder hinstellt. Totholz mag klasse sein und ich bin geradezu ein Fan davon...nur eben nicht im Kleingewässer.
Auslauf nur von oben per KG-Rohr...geht prima und ist sowas von billig, da kommt so ein Mönch eben nicht ran. Außerdem wirds Gewässer immer flacher, da sieht man dann die Fische besser...zumindest für ein paar Jährchen. Dann aber holt sich die böse Natur diese Pfütze und macht einen Feuchtbiotop draus. Immerhin kommen dann die Amtsindianer manchmal auf die Idee Dieses zu schützen, spätestens dann geht für uns Angler gar nix mehr.

Sorry falls die Wortwahl zu ehrlich ist. Chemische Helferlein streiche zunächst von Deiner Liste der zu-Tun-Liste. 
Und eins noch, ein Bagger kommt überall hin und wieder zurück, problematisch wirds eher mit dem Abtransport von Schlamm und Geröll.

Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Klinke (30. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Du bist ja ein herrlich ironisches Kerlchen. Habe deiner Antwort null Nutzen entnehmen können. Ich bin in dieser Pächtergemeinschaft erst seit Ende letzten Jahres drin. Was davor war kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Und wie Du nen Bagger in ein Tal bekommst (ca. 20m Höhendifferenz mit fettem Gefälle), das komplett mit Bäumen umwachsen ist, wird wohl nur Dir überlassen bleiben. Klar, ich kann nen Hubschrauber mieten, geht alles wenn man Millionär ist.
Solche Antworten kannste Dir getrost sparen. Statt Rumgehetze mal nen sinnvollen Vorschlag vielleicht?
Ich kann nix für den erbärmlichen Zustand dort und habe lediglich gefragt ob jemand nen Tipp hat, was da vll überhaupt noch zu retten ist. 
Aber Schadenfreude ist die größte Freude lieber Schumi, gelle?


----------



## schumi9 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hei Klinke,

mit Ironie hat das wenig zu tun. Wenn Du noch nicht so lange dabei bist in der Pächtergemeinschaft, so brauchst Du Dir meine Worte ja auch nicht annehmen. Meine Worte sind keine "Hetze", es ist immer wieder erlebte Realität und Euer "Problem" scheint ja auch real zu existieren. Daran hab ich keineswegs "Schadenfreude" ! Vielleicht solltest Du mein Posting einfach mal abgeregter lesen.
Zum Bagger...ein Schreitbagger läuft auch terrassierte Berge rauf und runter und macht dazu fast keinen Flurschaden. Einzig die Terassen sollten nicht über 2m hoch sein...kann man aber auch stückweise teilabtragen. 
Da Du recht wenig Aussage zur Qualität der Verschlammung machst, kann Dir auch nicht gesagt werden ob es per Schlammpumpe einen Versuch wert wäre. 
Allein die Umgestaltung des Auslaufes würde schon einiges bringen. Nur das bezeichnest Du eben als Ironie und Schadenfreude. 
Einen hab ich dazu noch...mit Manpower erreicht man meist viel mehr als durch teure Technikeinsätze, man muß nur regelmäßig etwas tun. Ja ich weiß, es ist viel zu viel und außerdem zu schwer und die Zeit rennt einem davon.

Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Pollack 10 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichentschlammung mittels Sauerstoff?*

Hallo Klinke,
wenn nicht die Situation am Einlauf und am Auslauf grundlegend geändert wird ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis der jetzige (letzte!!) Teich genau so verschwindet wie die früheren vorgelagerten in der Kette.
Den Ausführungen von Schumi 9 ist nichts hinzu zu fügen, auch wenn sie sich für dich etwas sarkastisch anhören.
Übrigens wird es neben einer umfassenden Planung für eine Teichsanierung immer mehr als genügend "Handarbeit" selbst bei dem Einsatz verschiedenster Maschinen geben.
Helmut


----------

